# Short codes defined?



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, 

I only joined recently and have already seen things like HD, LD, OW, stbx, etc. I can work out most of them, but there seems to be some I dont get. Is there a thread somewhere with an explanation, or could someone create one possibly? 

Thanks!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

Aha, Thank you!


----------

